# Kids Q



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2012)

No call for desert 
2nd place Beef 
4 th over all [attachment=2:1i3c5ota]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341713383.846769.jpg[/attachment:1i3c5ota][attachment=1:1i3c5ota]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341713402.[attachment=0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341713437.372073.jpg[/attachment:1i3c5ota]763421.jpg[/attachment]


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 7, 2012)

Good job.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2012)

Hearty congrats to the Chef!! I have a 21 grand son who still brags of his exploits at the Traders Village when he was about six..seven or eight or whatever. Makes a total indelible impression on kids. Also gets them hooked on the evil hobby..smart thinking..or maybe you should be punished.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2012)

Uncle Wheel it's smart thinking in a couple of years he can take over. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 8, 2012)

Way to go CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 8, 2012)

Great going little Witt Dogs!

BOB


----------



## john pen (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats ! nice job...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2012)

bet their tails were a'waggin!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats,way to go boys.
Aaron


----------



## Texas 1836 (Jul 8, 2012)

Big congratulations!


----------

